# Overstocking (Round 2)



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

Ok, I've had a lot of separate topics going around all in order to help me successfully stock 7 x 6" P. Natteri in a 55 gallon tank. This post is my story&#8230;

This is what I've done to the tank:

-I lowered the temperature to 72 degrees Fahrenheit to help lower appetite.
-I installed 2 Aqua Clear 110 Filters
-I also installed a Rio+ 1100 Powerhead (382 GPH)
-Doing a 20 gallon water change every other day & checking PH, Ammonia, Nitrate, Nitrite levels, etc.
-I am leaving at least 5 tropical fish (1" Danios, etc.) in the tank at all times, to serve as "punching bags" for the P's.
-Left out as much as possible, to maximize space in the tank (Have some drift wood and plants to help provide some shelter)

I have acquired some injured ones. Some are bigger than others, some without an eye, some with a messed up eye, jaw damage, bites, etc. But NO injuries so far on my watch!!









Does anyone want to place bets?

I will keep this post updated as the SAGA CONTINUES...

I have some pics of the tank right after I combined the two shoals...


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

7 Reds in a 55gal tank

why.........


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

flashover00 said:


> 7 Reds in a 55gal tank
> 
> why.........


Why ask why? actually its complicated...


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

FohDatAss said:


> 7 Reds in a 55gal tank
> 
> why.........


Why ask why?
[/quote]

because you shouldnt own fish you cant properly house

this is gonna turn into one of those threads....good luck.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

flashover00 said:


> 7 Reds in a 55gal tank
> 
> why.........


Why ask why?
[/quote]

because you shouldnt own fish you cant properly house

this is gonna turn into one of those threads....good luck.
[/quote]

Thanks for that, very insightful


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

flashover00 said:


> 7 Reds in a 55gal tank
> 
> why.........


Why ask why?
[/quote]

because you shouldnt own fish you cant properly house

this is gonna turn into one of those threads....good luck.
[/quote]

You judge and quite frankly you suck at it. Call Pedro at aquascape and ask him about the 2 pairs of breeders I traded him a couple years ago. I had 8 reds in a 55 gallon that where 6" plus. Not telling you for bragging rights, I'm telling you cause you simply don't understand how to overstock. I have 28 reds in a 125 without fin nips or aggression. Ask AKSKIRMISH for info and pics and he can show ya! Overstocking can be done but it has to be done right. Don't mock what you don't understand.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

You like crosshair??


----------



## KISS (Feb 2, 2007)

Yes, large W/C will help. I'd go 10-15gal daily.

Any way, how often did you feed them? what kinda food? Also did " the punching bags" really reduce the fight?

Good luck,

KISS


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

I have lol danio's aka punching bags in my tank currently. About 120 of them right now. Every once in a while one goes down but they serve as a buffer. IME the p's tend to them more than other p's in the tank and it helps with hunger issues. Not to mention it allows you to overfeed as well as they pick up the scrap. I also have crabs to clean the bottom. Kinda nice having sooo much life in a tank of mythical man eating creatures lol.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

KISS said:


> Yes, large W/C will help. I'd go 10-15gal daily.
> 
> Any way, how often did you feed them? what kinda food? Also did " the punching bags" really reduce the fight?
> 
> ...


I've been keeping the danios in there all the time, and dropping in cocktail shrimp once in awhile to help with there color, they like to eatthe shrimp in front of me, even when they have been snacking on the Danios, I guess they like the shrimp better, or its easier to catch or something. And Its hard to say if the "Punching bags" actually reduced the fight because I've been doing everything I listed above at the same time..including keeping the lights on at all times.

Youshould see they way they are shoaling right now in the current, its crazy!, Gonna get the camera..


----------



## KISS (Feb 2, 2007)

FohDatAss said:


> I've been keeping the danios in there all the time, and dropping in cocktail shrimp once in awhile to help with there color, they like to eatthe shrimp in front of me, even when they have been snacking on the Danios, I guess they like the shrimp better, or its easier to catch or something. And Its hard to say if the "Punching bags" actually reduced the fight because I've been doing everything I listed above at the same time..including keeping the lights on at all times.


Did you list " keeping the light on" b4?







Yes! That will help too.

I actually think you don't really need the gravel for this setup. BBT will make everything easier.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

Darwin may stop by soon to make the shoal more perfect, lol...

I've also been dying to try Brazilian Style Piranha Soup...


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> 7 Reds in a 55gal tank
> 
> why.........


Why ask why?
[/quote]

because you shouldnt own fish you cant properly house

this is gonna turn into one of those threads....good luck.
[/quote]

You judge and quite frankly you suck at it. Call Pedro at aquascape and ask him about the 2 pairs of breeders I traded him a couple years ago. I had 8 reds in a 55 gallon that where 6" plus. Not telling you for bragging rights, I'm telling you cause you simply don't understand how to overstock. I have 28 reds in a 125 without fin nips or aggression. Ask AKSKIRMISH for info and pics and he can show ya! Overstocking can be done but it has to be done right. Don't mock what you don't understand.
[/quote]

Im not mocking...i flat out dont agree with overstocking....and im not the only one. 
I understand the logistics of it....however i dont understand the reasoning. There is no point to it.

Personally i could care less that you had 8 reds in a 55 gal that were all a gigantic 6 inches plus.... 
I've kept 3 reds in a 55gal temporarily and i felt horrible....they had no space to swim and were constantly slamming into the walls barely able to turn around.
Sure it can be done....but why? To prove a point?......

Hold on...lemme go out and buy 17 dogs to house in my bedroom...sure it will work as long as i do a set number of thing but why do it?
If i said that housing that many dogs in a single room was irresponsible would you still say that my judgment "quite frankly sucks"

Anyway, to the original poster....best of luck with it. If you're ever in michigan swing by my place and ill give you a larger tank...no need for your fish to suffer just so that they can look cool shoaling in a tank that is 6 inches wider than they are


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

It might look over stocked but it sure looks good. All the best.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

flashover00 said:


> 7 Reds in a 55gal tank
> 
> why.........


Why ask why?
[/quote]

because you shouldnt own fish you cant properly house

this is gonna turn into one of those threads....good luck.
[/quote]

You judge and quite frankly you suck at it. Call Pedro at aquascape and ask him about the 2 pairs of breeders I traded him a couple years ago. I had 8 reds in a 55 gallon that where 6" plus. Not telling you for bragging rights, I'm telling you cause you simply don't understand how to overstock. I have 28 reds in a 125 without fin nips or aggression. Ask AKSKIRMISH for info and pics and he can show ya! Overstocking can be done but it has to be done right. Don't mock what you don't understand.
[/quote]

Im not mocking...i flat out dont agree with overstocking....and im not the only one. 
I understand the logistics of it....however i dont understand the reasoning. There is no point to it.

Personally i could care less that you had 8 reds in a 55 gal that were all a gigantic 6 inches plus.... 
I've kept 3 reds in a 55gal temporarily and i felt horrible....they had no space to swim and were constantly slamming into the walls barely able to turn around.
Sure it can be done....but why? To prove a point?......

Hold on...lemme go out and buy 17 dogs to house in my bedroom...sure it will work as long as i do a set number of thing but why do it?
If i said that housing that many dogs in a single room was irresponsible would you still say that my judgment "quite frankly sucks"

Anyway, to the original poster....best of luck with it. If you're ever in michigan swing by my place and ill give you a larger tank...no need for your fish to suffer just so that they can look cool shoaling in a tank that is 6 inches wider than they are
[/quote]

I have enough problems in my life to waste my time taking about ethics over the computer,

but here I go anyway...

The three other Reds were in a 55 gallon (originally 6 Reds that were all mine in college). I've never seen a tank in worse shape than this one...The filter (only an AquaClear 70) was making a buzzing noise, and trickling into the tank, he said its been like that for 2 months, I couldn't see the fish (through their own crap) to catch them even. one had a half a jaw at one point, and they have only eatin goldfish in the past 3 years!!!

like i said before, i'm havinga baby anyday and my fiance hates Piranhas = NOT GETTING A DIFFERENT FISH TANK

off the record....I do feel horrible about this


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

They did need a good home, and you do seem to care about them, seem better than the last owner so, Heeeeeeyyyyyyy he saved neglected Piranha and put them in a better atmosphere, Bravo FohDat Brah-voh!

But still man, sell a couple of em off when their back to 100%. Ur Piranha may thank you for it.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

Fohdatass.....lol...if you would have just answered me with that explanation when i asked "why?" in the very first reply, i would have understood.

Do what you must, the benefits of your actions outweigh the harm.

Anyway, i was serious with my offer (even though your fiance hates p's)...if you're in michigan swing by and ill toss you my extra 55 and double stand(that way you can spread them out while still keepin them located in the same area of the house)

Good luck with the coming child!!


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

This dude cares about piranha! DAMN thats fo sho! Giving away a 55 with double stand??? Flashover you selfless individual. Thats the sh*t, giving up ur tank for the comfort of fodatass' Piranhs.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

lmfao.....my buddy has 7 in a 55, they got some room to swim, but flash i can see your point on this, they do need room to swim, and i sh*t on my buddy all the time for not keeping up on his maintenance...if its over stocked due to complications i guess you can say then the best you can do is either sell them off slowly, or just keep up on tank maintenance.....a 10-15g daily WC i dont think is needed, maybe a 30% 2-3 times a week should be alright with the gravel vacs etc..feed them up on lots of shrimp, white meat, etc.....im not going to comment on how i feel about your over stocked tank....nice lookin reds tho


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

I would eventually like to get rid of 4 of them, and stick with 3 (still overstocking IMO, but ifI can do 7 I know I can do 3, lol)

I don't know how to ship them...

If someone ever wants to come to my house and pick them up, PM me...NO CHARGE, just send me some pics that shows me your settup, (so I know where they are going)...As long as they can live a good life....


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

flashover00 said:


> 7 Reds in a 55gal tank
> 
> why.........


Why ask why?
[/quote]

because you shouldnt own fish you cant properly house

this is gonna turn into one of those threads....good luck.
[/quote]

You judge and quite frankly you suck at it. Call Pedro at aquascape and ask him about the 2 pairs of breeders I traded him a couple years ago. I had 8 reds in a 55 gallon that where 6" plus. Not telling you for bragging rights, I'm telling you cause you simply don't understand how to overstock. I have 28 reds in a 125 without fin nips or aggression. Ask AKSKIRMISH for info and pics and he can show ya! Overstocking can be done but it has to be done right. Don't mock what you don't understand.
[/quote]

Im not mocking...i flat out dont agree with overstocking....and im not the only one. 
I understand the logistics of it....however i dont understand the reasoning. There is no point to it.

Personally i could care less that you had 8 reds in a 55 gal that were all a gigantic 6 inches plus.... 
I've kept 3 reds in a 55gal temporarily and i felt horrible....they had no space to swim and were constantly slamming into the walls barely able to turn around.
Sure it can be done....but why? To prove a point?......

Hold on...lemme go out and buy 17 dogs to house in my bedroom...sure it will work as long as i do a set number of thing but why do it?
If i said that housing that many dogs in a single room was irresponsible would you still say that my judgment "quite frankly sucks"

Anyway, to the original poster....best of luck with it. If you're ever in michigan swing by my place and ill give you a larger tank...no need for your fish to suffer just so that they can look cool shoaling in a tank that is 6 inches wider than they are
[/quote]

I didn't ask for empathy on my keeping of piranha, I simply was stating it to show experience. Your analogy is pointless as well. Take your "selflessness" to the court system and lobby for bigger prison cells and bigger apartments in condensed citites as well if you are so concerned about space. I think humans should take preference over fish and dog let alone other creatures. Nice for you to offer a tank but simply not agreeing is a choice and not trying to insult but who cares that you aren't the only one who disagree's with overstocking? It is simply another way to keep fish and that's it. Anything else is opinion. Many cohab species that never meet let alone live together in the wild. IMO we who overstock are too simply changing the rules of cohabing by changing tank size versus that of species.


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

FohDatAss said:


> Ok, I've had a lot of separate topics going around all in order to help me successfully stock 7 x 6" P. Natteri in a 55 gallon tank. This post is my story&#8230;
> 
> This is what I've done to the tank:
> 
> ...


doesnt look bad too me.. i like the set up.

asians overstock all the time in hong kong, over stocking tanks with arrowanas is an art form and a piece of art to stare at. they put like 5 arrows in a 125.

people overstock on dogs too... check out the OSBOURNEs..


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

> I didn't ask for empathy on my keeping of piranha, I simply was stating it to show experience. Your analogy is pointless as well. Take your "selflessness" to the court system and lobby for bigger prison cells and bigger apartments in condensed citites as well if you are so concerned about space. I think humans should take preference over fish and dog let alone other creatures. Nice for you to offer a tank but simply not agreeing is a choice and not trying to insult but who cares that you aren't the only one who disagree's with overstocking? It is simply another way to keep fish and that's it. Anything else is opinion. Many cohab species that never meet let alone live together in the wild. IMO we who overstock are too simply changing the rules of cohabing by changing tank size versus that of species.


What?

Im concerned about fish space in a glass tank.....not prison cell space or apartment space.

My analogy made perfect sense...overstocking a tank with piranha is equivalent to putting too many dogs in a bedroom or a small backyard.
Can it be done? Yes
Is it reccomended? Probably not

But as you say


> IMO we who overstock are too simply changing the rules of cohabing


...so push on with your fight to change the establishment.

Empathy?......selflessness?......These are reasons to be involved in the piranha keeping hobby. I like my fish and i feel for their needs. I am selfless to the point of buying the correct food and supplying the sufficient size tank for a long and healthy life.

Im not insulting you either...i actually have a lot of respect for you because of your actions a few weeks ago. I was touched by the fact that you loaned money to a fellow member so that he could go out and purchase bio-spira. 
I just dont understand how you could do that out of concern for someones fish, and then turn around be perfectly ok with putting them into an overcrowded tank.

I think what you are trying to say is that we both have our opinions....and since there is no common ground... lets just agree to disagree



> people overstock on dogs too... check out the OSBOURNEs..


yeah....thanks for the 411
They are all extremely intelligent so im not worried


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Yeeeaaahhh....the chinese do it so iit must be right! lol


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

I see nothing wrong with over stocking as long as proper care is taken.A tank that small is not ideal for overstocking...Just keep up with the water changes and feedings..Lower the temp a bit and possibly keep the substrate to a minimal to make gravel vacs easier on yourself.Good Luck.


----------



## karmeister (Feb 18, 2007)

zippa said:


> I see nothing wrong with over stocking as long as proper care is taken.A tank that small is not ideal for overstocking...Just keep up with the water changes and feedings..Lower the temp a bit and possibly keep the substrate to a minimal to make gravel vacs easier on yourself.Good Luck.


dang.. ill try 2x2"rbps in a 15 gal =P Will prob move them later. =P


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

karmeister said:


> I see nothing wrong with over stocking as long as proper care is taken.A tank that small is not ideal for overstocking...Just keep up with the water changes and feedings..Lower the temp a bit and possibly keep the substrate to a minimal to make gravel vacs easier on yourself.Good Luck.


dang.. ill try 2x2"rbps in a 15 gal =P Will prob move them later. =P








[/quote]
2 pygos is a bad number.


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

CorGrav420 said:


> Yeeeaaahhh....the chinese do it so iit must be right! lol


what a gay comment.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

I think a better analogy would be this...

Keeping 7 5" P's in a 55 gallon, with a powerhead, filtration, and constant waterchanges = keeping 7 pitbulls in my bedroom with a treadmill for all of them and someone to clean up their mess before they make it....although it would still smell in my apartment with all those dogs, and there would be hair all over the place....(My apartment is so clean you could eat off the floor, lol)

not as bad as you made it seem

also, IME not everyone associates my fish tank with animal cruelty or sanitary issues, in fact they may ask me when am i adding to the tank...I find that not everyone knows the basics of fish keeping.....


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

KILLERLEXUS said:


> Yeeeaaahhh....the chinese do it so iit must be right! lol


what a gay comment.
[/quote]

Oh yeah??!!!??!Oh yeah Playa?

Visit the link


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

karmeister said:


> I see nothing wrong with over stocking as long as proper care is taken.A tank that small is not ideal for overstocking...Just keep up with the water changes and feedings..Lower the temp a bit and possibly keep the substrate to a minimal to make gravel vacs easier on yourself.Good Luck.


dang.. ill try 2x2"rbps in a 15 gal =P Will prob move them later. =P








[/quote]

thats a stupid comment if i ever saw one....
you guys should relax on this guy and quit trying to throw sh*t at him, give him credit for keeping good care of this, ever see the thread where the guy had 6 reds in a 45 or 50 and they started to breed?? you guys need to chill


----------



## tryhard (Jun 13, 2006)

i have the same set up almost, been workign great. reds have gone from 1 inch to 7 inchs, but my temp is at 81 and i chance some water every week, you keep a good eye on them you will be fine


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

FohDatAss looks awsome, crosshair u got any pics i would love to see it. Sounds nice.


----------



## chris k (Dec 27, 2006)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> I have lol danio's aka punching bags in my tank currently. About 120 of them right now. Every once in a while one goes down but they serve as a buffer. IME the p's tend to them more than other p's in the tank and it helps with hunger issues. Not to mention it allows you to overfeed as well as they pick up the scrap. I also have crabs to clean the bottom. Kinda nice having sooo much life in a tank of mythical man eating creatures lol.


 28 p's with 120 danios and some crabs in a 125. If you are serious please post a picture and you will get my vote for member of the year. FohDatAss that tank looks good and they look like they have some room. Sounds like that is alot better care than they were getting. Do the danios really help with agression?


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

CorGrav420 said:


> Yeeeaaahhh....the chinese do it so iit must be right! lol


what a gay comment.
[/quote]

Oh yeah??!!!??!Oh yeah Playa?

Visit the link
[/quote]

That was stupid ! ... just lost 2 minutes of my time.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

I have absolutely nothing against the chinese! I simply stated that the way they overstock Arrows as an art form may be cruel, and i get called gay for it. Killer Lexus took offense, so i thought i would really piss his punk ass off. But i am in no way a racist and im sorry for any Chinese who witnessed it.


----------

